# Air lift problem! In-line fuse keeps blowing.



## jjimenez121 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have the manual air lift set up sold on Ecs tuning and it is only about 6 months old. http://www.ecstuning.com/News/VW_MKIV_XL_AirLift_AirRide_Kit/ES2207719/
All installed properly. Was running the setup since late December 2011. All of a sudden the inline fuse started blowing out every time I would air up! I don't know what could be causing this...any advice? Need it ASAP I'm trying to get to SOWO!!


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?afrxzy


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

Wait, you have paddle valves or a switchbox?


----------



## jjimenez121 (Apr 23, 2010)

Paddle valves


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?4ych5q


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

check your ground to the compressor, and relay. what size fuze are you running on the main power wire thats going to the relay


----------



## jjimenez121 (Apr 23, 2010)

30a fuse. The relay is fine, already checked it. I'll double check the ground. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?x53vue


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

Sounds like the ground is bad or check the wires on your relay aren't contacting each other because they are loose. 

Also I think you should be running a 40a fuse on your compressor.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

He only has a single 380, a 30A fuse should be enough to handle that power draw. Sounds like you have a short somewhere in your manifold wiring maybe if you say that when you air up the fuse pops. Or does the fuse pop when the compressor is running and you air up? If that is the case are you running the 30A fuse only to the compressor or to both the compressor and all the valves? Valves have a 1-2A draw each and if you air up all at once with the compressor running you could easily trip a 30A fuse if it is wired in before the branch off....


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

He has paddle valves so there's no wiring going to them. From the sounds of it, by every time he airs up, he means that every time the compressor kicks on.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Ah yes those thingys, didn't read that. I just saw ECS kit haha.

Sounds like a grounding issue if it just suddenly came up


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

It might be worth running an independent, fused 10ga (or larger) wire from the battery (positive terminal) to the #30 Pin on your relay. That would help determine which component is causing the fuse to pop. :thumbup:


----------



## jjimenez121 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks guys I'll try out a bigger fuse and keep you all posted.


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

Does your compressor run at all or does it sound like it is trying to rotate and just stops and causes the fuse to blow?


----------



## jjimenez121 (Apr 23, 2010)

It runs when I replace the inline fuse and fills the tank. When it is done or I turn the car off it won't turn back on (fuse blows)


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?yoiujp


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

Sounds like a short to me on the compressor, check your wires and make sure that they aren't touching anything and that the sheathing is completely intact.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

jjimenez121 said:


> Thanks guys I'll try out a bigger fuse and keep you all posted.


I would not suggest using a higher rated fuse, this could cause bigger problems if you have a wiring issue.


----------



## jjimenez121 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah, I decided that would be a bad idea after thinking about it...I have a feeling that the compressor is pulling to much power. So bad compressor. >.<


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?fhmizg


----------



## jjimenez121 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah, I decided that would be a bad idea after thinking about it...I have a feeling that the compressor is pulling to much power. So bad compressor. >.<


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?fhmizg


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?uvmogx


----------



## jjimenez121 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a feeling it is a bad compressor >.<


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?54hm0y


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

You are probably correct that it's the pump, but to make sure it might be worth it to run an independent power wire:



[email protected] said:


> It might be worth running an independent, fused 10ga (or larger) wire from the battery (positive terminal) to the #30 Pin on your relay. That would help determine which component is causing the fuse to pop. :thumbup:


----------



## jjimenez121 (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay I'll try that


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?fu13vd


----------

